# clan line 71 -82 maurice gibson



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

remember me [maurice gibson] engineer cadet from 1971/2 clan alpine,menzies,sa vaal,macintosh,macgillivray etc.made redundant in1982 then joined stena line,had an accident onboard stena grecia and was pensioned out of the mn from then.I really do miss my days at sea and would like to hear from anyone who remembers me.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Maurice* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## krisC (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Maurice

I was at college with you at Leith & Glasgow

Chris


----------



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

krisC said:


> Hi Maurice
> 
> I was at college with you at Leith & Glasgow
> 
> Chris


tell me who you are then chris,are you ben line chris?anyway thanks for replying and how are you?actually a funny thing happened to me today,i was outside my flat at newhaven in edinburgh and i heard a man talking to his wife about a ship barely visible in the forth estuary,he said to her thats a Maersk tanker out there,this caught my attention[i,ll talk to absolutely anyone these days about the merchant navy]anyway i said to him you must have been in the mn to know that,so we immediately got talking.he actually sailed in ships i had sailed in,he mentioned christian salveson,i told him an old college pal was with them[mathew Whiteford]he said that he had sailed with mathew who was his chief Engineer.I invited this chap[George]and his wife up to my flat to get a good view of the whole of the forth,i showed him all my bits of memorabilia i have recently been collecting it ,he told me he has a full library of all things nautical and is going to give me over 100 ships magazines.,is that not a wee bit a amazing.Anyway they were a very nice couple and am looking forward to seeing his collection and having a gas about the good old days.
hope to hear from you soon Chris,
cheers,
Maurice Gibson.


----------



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

*chris its maurice gibson*



krisC said:


> Hi Maurice
> 
> I was at college with you at Leith & Glasgow
> 
> Chris


chris i am new to this site and have just replied to your initial response,i have just looked up your profile and confirmed my guess it was ben line chris.I am now just down the road from you at western harbour,give me ring so we can catch up. _(Phone numbers edited out)_ i am retired now so free to meet at anytime.
cheers,
maurice.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Maurice
If I were you I would edit out your private phones numbers and use private messages instead.
Cheers
Chris (another one)


----------



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

Chris,thank you for responding ,please tell me why i should refrain from posting telephone numbers to old friends,is there a problem with doing that,i see you are a senior member and would respect your view on this and will certainly take your ideas on board as long as they are valid.
Cheers,
Maurice.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Maurice, 

Welcome to SN, and enjoy all it has to offer, it's good to see another B and C man here !

I have sent you a PM, I hope it makes sense, but please come back to me if there is a problem. 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Maurice,
I think I sailed with you on the SA Vaal in 76 and maybe the Menzies in 79? Hope you are well.
Rgds,
Dave


----------



## Joe Zanre (May 14, 2013)

Hi Maurice,

We shared a cabin on the Clan McGillivray, as cadets. In 1978 we met in the Mombasa Seamen's Mission and had a few beers. Good to see you here. Are you still in Edinburgh? I live in Denver, Colorado now.

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

Joe Zanre said:


> Hi Maurice,
> 
> We shared a cabin on the Clan McGillivray, as cadets. In 1978 we met in the Mombasa Seamen's Mission and had a few beers. Good to see you here. Are you still in Edinburgh? I live in Denver, Colorado now.
> 
> Hope to hear from you.


Joe,
Great to hear from you,yes i still live in Edinburgh and i am still with the girl i met in Glasgow whilst at the Nautical college.I have a great picture of you pretending to scrub the funnel all suited up in your winter uniform.I have an almost identical photo of Steve Procter remember him,big lanky from Stroud near Bristol,a great lad.Joe keep in touch and if you are ever back please visit or at least give me a call.My e mail address is [email protected].I will try and download the photo [dont hold your breath waiting ,it may never happen i am a bit of a technophobe].I have been retired now about 7 years and having a great time,i left the sea in 1988 ,but really miss it and now spend a bit of time looking for MN related stuff,i now have quite a lot of Clan Line stuff.
Anyway Joe i hope you have not changed too much,you were always up for a good laugh,again keep in touch.
Cheers,
Maurice.


----------



## maurice gibson (Feb 8, 2012)

Dave Tyler said:


> Hi Maurice,
> I think I sailed with you on the SA Vaal in 76 and maybe the Menzies in 79? Hope you are well.
> Rgds,
> Dave


Dave,
Sorry about this late reply i have only just stumbled across your message,were you a jnr engineer as i was on the Vaal?I am sure we did sail together but just cant remember what you looked like and where you were from,the Vaal was a bit of a haze,anyway get in touch again,i will look out all my discharge book and bits and pieces to see if i can find you.
Cheers,
Maurice Gibson.


----------

